# Slime Mold and the Tokyo Rail System



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 25, 2010)

Slime Mold Grows Network Just Like Tokyo Rail System

Wired Science article.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 28, 2010)

First, I'd like to see a real, to-scale map of the Tokyo subway system. The ones that I see online are like the London Underground maps: set up to show connections, but not necessarily to scale.

Second, I don't think the Tokyo system as humans have designed it is all that optimal:

 (YouTube video)
Would the slime mold have designed a system that avoided situations like this?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know. Perhaps Amtrak could fund a study!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 29, 2010)




----------

